# Авиация > Матчасть >  Су-33УБ

## Nazar

Собственно вопрос , когда на него УВТ поставили ?

----------


## muk33

> Собственно вопрос , когда на него УВТ поставили ?


В 2004 году. Август-сентябрь: оценка УВТ на НИТКЕ, ноябрь(5-6) -на корабле. Кстати он до сих пор называется Су-27КУБ.

----------


## alexvolf

> В 2004 году. Август-сентябрь: оценка УВТ на НИТКЕ, ноябрь(5-6) -на корабле. Кстати он до сих пор называется Су-27КУБ.


Уважаемый muk33
Если Вас не затруднит,можно несколько подробней.Кто летал?

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемый muk33
> Если Вас не затруднит,можно несколько подробней.Кто летал?


На НИТКЕ от фирмы Богдан и Кондратьев, от ГЛИЦ Мутовин и Петруша. На корабле те же, но без последнего.

www.sukhoi.org/news/company/?id=168

----------


## forten07

> В 2004 году. Август-сентябрь: оценка УВТ на НИТКЕ, ноябрь(5-6) -на корабле. Кстати он до сих пор называется Су-27КУБ.


Отродясь Су-33КУБ не было. Был Су-27КУБ или Су-33УБ.

----------


## Nazar

> Отродясь Су-33КУБ не было. Был Су-27КУБ или Су-33УБ.


Принципиального значения это не имеет , то что делался он из Су-27К , а не из Су-33 я знаю , благо в свое время удалось по всем по ним полазать , да с людьми по этому поводу поговорить.
Кстати , не помню , выкладывал здесь , или нет , может кому интересно будет
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...oryid_202.html

----------


## muk33

> Отродясь Су-33КУБ не было. Был Су-27КУБ или Су-33УБ.


Вы ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО прочитали, что я написал?

----------


## muk33

> Отродясь Су-33КУБ не было. Был Су-27КУБ или Су-33УБ.


И, кстати, Су-33УБ тоже не было. Был (точнее пока есть) Су-27КУБ.

----------


## forten07

> И, кстати, Су-33УБ тоже не было. Был (точнее пока есть) Су-27КУБ.


Было- планировалось как УБ, но стоит онное звать 27КУБ, а то многоасортименнтный срач в названиях ничем не оправдан (30,33, 35-по сути от одного планера (в случае с Су-24 и 25 разница  огромнейшая на лицо)). В любом случае он и так покойник-для Кузи оно не надо- с нагрузом не взлетит, и сам Кузя уже скоро на слом пора будет сдавать.

----------


## Nazar

> В любом случае он и так покойник-для Кузи оно не надо- с нагрузом не взлетит, и сам Кузя уже скоро на слом пора будет сдавать.


Вы можете ответить , какое отношение к названию ветки имеет ваше очередное гноеиспускание

----------


## muk33

> Было- планировалось как УБ, но стоит онное звать 27КУБ, а то многоасортименнтный срач в названиях ничем не оправдан (30,33, 35-по сути от одного планера (в случае с Су-24 и 25 разница  огромнейшая на лицо)). В любом случае он и так покойник-для Кузи оно не надо- с нагрузом не взлетит, и сам Кузя уже скоро на слом пора будет сдавать.


Товарищу  похоже нечего сказать, а хочетттца!

----------


## Любомирский

Добрый вечер.
Я хотел спросить, есть ли по сети где walkaround по КУБу? 
Хотел бы сделать модель в будущем, смотрю коллеги до меня уже перепиливали Су-27, наверняка и с фотографиями. 
Так что, если есть, то можно ссылку?

----------


## Pilot

вроде как, тема эта закрыта в КБ :(

----------


## muk33

> вроде как, тема эта закрыта в КБ :(


Тему может закрыть только тот, кто ее открывал. То есть Главком ВВС. От него пока таких указаний не поступало. То что она положена в "долгий ящик" - это правда. И время может быть упущено. Хотя жаль - хороший получался самолет.

----------


## Chizh

Ходят слухи, что МО присматривается к палубным МиГам. Кто-нибудь про это слышал?

----------


## forten07

> Ходят слухи, что МО присматривается к палубным МиГам. Кто-нибудь про это слышал?


Что-то такое слышал, но только на уровне слухов. Хотя сомнительно ,что бы после дури с Су-33 у них мозги прорезались.




> Тему может закрыть только тот, кто ее открывал. То есть Главком ВВС. От него пока таких указаний не поступало. То что она положена в "долгий ящик" - это правда. И время может быть упущено. Хотя жаль - хороший получался самолет.


Жаль то жаль, только для чего он? На Кузе нет паровых катапульт для полного использования его потенциала, а без этого он нулевой. Под него никто закладывать новый ТАКВР не будет- в самом вероятном купят другой тип ВС, да вся структура устарела. К моменту когда и если РФ дозреют до постройки нового ТАКВР Су-33 и Су-27КУБ уже станут древнейшим архаизмом.

----------


## alexvolf

> Что-то такое слышал, но только на уровне слухов. Хотя сомнительно ,что бы после дури с Су-33 у них мозги прорезались.
> 
> 
> Жаль то жаль, только для чего он? На Кузе нет паровых катапульт для полного использования его потенциала, а без этого он нулевой. Под него никто закладывать новый ТАКВР не будет- в самом вероятном купят другой тип ВС, да вся структура устарела. К моменту когда и если РФ дозреют до постройки нового ТАКВР Су-33 и Су-27КУБ уже станут древнейшим архаизмом.


 Паровые катапульты на современных АВ с недавних времен заменяются инерциальными,несколько иной принцип действия.Срок службы АВ определяется несколькими десятилетиями.Например тот же ранее упомянутый АВ Орискани -год постройки 1944 сошел на нет в конце 80-х и являлся востребовательным АВ в период Вьетнамской войны.Если-бы (снова сослагательное) нашим ТАВК пришлось стоять возле стенки,а не вырабатывать ресурс механизмов будучи привязанным к бочкам-срок службы был возможно до сих пор.Теперь вопрос к Вам о структуре которая по вашему устарела-что конкретно Вы имели ввиду? Ясное дело- даже если сейчас начнут  строить АВ и заложат в проект самое современное,что имеется на сегодняшний день,то на момент постройки,через -5-6 лет(мировая практика строительства АВ) окажется многое устаревшим и будет подлежать модернизации.Без этого не обойтись.И слава богу что есть 27КУБ и его дальнейшее развитие.

----------


## A.F.

> Ходят слухи, что МО присматривается к палубным МиГам. Кто-нибудь про это слышал?


мягко сказано "присматривается"
если все пойдет по плану, уже совсем скоро миги полетают и на Нитке и на самом Кузе

----------


## forten07

> мягко сказано "присматривается"
> если все пойдет по плану, уже совсем скоро миги полетают и на Нитке и на самом Кузе


Это неплохо- их больше затолкать в Кузю можно и могут при полном обвесе взлетать.

----------


## Serega

> Это неплохо- их больше затолкать в Кузю можно и могут при полном обвесе взлетать.


 - да, это действительно здорово было бы! Вообще, я думаю что очень плохо, что тогда миг-29К и миг-29М в серию не успели пойти. Это были самолеты такого же порядка, как и миг-27, когда делали не "как получится", а "как должно быть".

----------


## FLOGGER

> мягко сказано "присматривается"
> если все пойдет по плану, уже совсем скоро миги полетают и на Нитке и на самом Кузе


Насчет "совсем скоро" хотелось бы поподробнее. Корабельные МИГи пока делают только для Индии, для себя, вроде, нет. По крайней мере не слыхать пока было. Так кто будет летать на НИТКЕ и на а\носце? И на чем?

----------


## Djoker

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...161802878.html




> *РФ закупит у "МиГа" истребители для ВМФ с целью господдержки - Иванов*
> 
> МОСКВА, 11 фев - РИА Новости. Государство будет финансово поддерживать РСК "МиГ", в частности, новая программа вооружений предусматривает закупку корабельных истребителей "МиГ-29 КУБ" для ВМФ России, сообщил в среду журналистам вице-премьер РФ Сергей Иванов по итогам первого заседания совета главных и генеральных конструкторов, которое прошло в Москве на территории РСК "МиГ".
> 
> "В последнее время серьезное внимание уделяется финансовой ситуации "МиГа". Государство будет всячески поддерживать, в том числе и финансово, это одно из крупнейших российских предприятий. В частности, в новой программе вооружений, которая сейчас разрабатывается, предусматривается закупка "МиГ-29 КУБ" для ВМФ для использования на авианесущих кораблях", - сказал Иванов.
> 
> При этом он не уточнил, когда начнутся закупки этих самолетов и в каком объеме.
> 
> Он также отметил, что, если потребуется, государство будет разрабатывать дальнейшие меры по поддержке корпорации "МиГ".
> ...

----------


## A.F.

> Так кто будет летать на НИТКЕ и на а\носце? И на чем?


Очевидно, что "совсем скоро" - пока только 941 и 947, т.е. опытные машины, которые заказчику по условиям контракта не передаются. Кто? Сначала, разумеется, наши испытатели - миговские и глицевские, затем, скорее всего, индусы, ну и планируется вроде как дать попробовать североморцам - после соответствующего переучивания на новый тип конечно. Если все пойдет по плану и будут на то соотв.средства, вполне вероятно серийное производство уже "для нас".
И причина тут даже не в том, что мигов на корапь влезет больше. И Су-33 на Кузю можно впихнуть тоже сильно больше, чем ходит на боевую службу сейчас. Проблема в другом - нет (и к сожалению уже видимо не будет) такого количества "живых" 33-х, сколько можно "впихнуть". Ресурсы то не бесконечны, а у корабелок тем более (по ресурсу и "календарю" Су-33 заметно уступает аналогичному "сухопутному" Су-27). А последний из 26 серийных Су-33 выпущен, дай Бог памяти, в 1996 году...

----------


## Pilot

скоро - это уже этой осенью, может чуть раньше.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не буду уже комментировать эти словоизлияния Иванова, вопросов хочется задать много, но именно ему.
А по теме-это понятно, что это машины 9-41 и 9-47. Догадываюсь, также, что первыми будут летать испытатели, что потом подготовят несколько летчиков строевых. Но это все *штучный товар.* До перевооружения на МИГи, мне кажется, это далековато.  Просто строить короткую серию-это будет дорого, в нынешних условиях это может оказаться решающим. Мне непонятно, почему вообще у нас новые МИГи не строят для своих: никакие 29-е с разными буквами, ни 35-й? Судя по всему-это и есть политика пр-ва. Поэтому и трудно поверить в то, что не строили-не строили 29-е и вдруг-на тебе! Как говорится, свежо питание, да серится с трудом. Хочется уже дождаться, когда же все эти бесчисленные обещания сбудутся.

----------


## A.F.

> понятно, что это машины 9-41 и 9-47. 
> ...
> Просто строить короткую серию-это будет дорого, в нынешних условиях это может оказаться решающим. 
> Мне непонятно, почему вообще у нас новые МИГи не строят для своих: никакие 29-е с разными буквами, ни 35-й?


1. Речь в данном случае не об изд. 9-41 и 9-47 вообще, а конкретно об опытных машинах №941 и 947.
2. МиГ-29К/КУБ благодаря индийскому контракту уже находятся в серийном производстве
3. На протяжении последних 15 лет "для своих" у нас не строили вообще никаких истребителей - ни мигов, ни сухих. Дай Бог, планы сбудутся, и ситуация сможет измениться: в ГПВ сейчас уже есть и МиГ-35, и Су-35. И вроде как собираются прописать (если уже не прописали) МиГ-29К/КУБ. А строить "29-е с разными буквами" (имеется ввиду на базе планеров 9-12/9-13) - уже давно решили не строить. Новые машины если будут - то только на базе планеров 9-41/9-61. 
Не нужно также забывать, что Погосян теперь начальник не только у Сухих, но и у мигарей и вообще без 5 минут самый главный по боевым еропланам в ОАКе. А раз так - ему незачем теперь ставить палки в колеса закупкам МиГов. Тем более, что и в былые (домиговские для него) времена он не особо то поддерживал собственные (т.е. суховские) программы Су-33 и Су-27КУБ, если не сказать жестче...

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-29К/КУБ благодаря индийскому контракту уже находятся в серийном производстве


Да, вот только ему и благодаря.



> 3. На протяжении последних 15 лет "для своих" у нас не строили вообще никаких истребителей - ни мигов, ни сухих.


Ну, по Су хоть работы велись: и Су-34, и С-37, и Су-27СМ, и Су-25СМ, и СУ-24М2, хоть что-то из этого пошло в полки. По МИГам, мне кажется, вообще все заморозили. Шевелилось что-то еле-еле...



> Дай Бог, планы сбудутся, и ситуация сможет измениться: в ГПВ сейчас уже есть и МиГ-35, и Су-35. И вроде как собираются прописать (если уже не прописали) МиГ-29К/КУБ.


К сожалению, действительно, вся надежда только не господа: получится-хорошо, не получится-и ладно. Спросить-то все равно не с кого.



> А строить "29-е с разными буквами" (имеется ввиду на базе планеров 9-12/9-13) - уже давно решили не строить.


Я вовсе не имел в виду 9-12 и 9-13.



> Новые машины если будут - то только на базе планеров 9-41/9-61.


Вот 9-61 я что-то плохо себе представляю.



> Не нужно также забывать, что Погосян теперь начальник не только у Сухих, но и у мигарей и вообще без 5 минут самый главный по боевым еропланам в ОАКе. А раз так - ему незачем теперь ставить палки в колеса закупкам МиГов. Тем более, что и в былые (домиговские для него) времена он не особо то поддерживал собственные (т.е. суховские) программы Су-33 и Су-27КУБ, если не сказать жестче...


Поживем-увидим. Но с другой стороны непонятно, почему РСК МИГ стали поддерживать только после прихода туда Погосяна.

----------


## timsz

> Поживем-увидим. Но с другой стороны непонятно, почему РСК МИГ стали поддерживать только после прихода туда Погосяна.


Точно сказать почему - сложно, но выглядит вполне логично. Погосян зарекомендовал себя как хороший менеджер, умеющий обращаться с деньгами. Давать деньги тому, кто не умеет ими пользоваться в надежде, что случится чудо, и они превратятся в продукцию, как-то не выглядит разумно.

----------


## alexvolf

> Точно сказать почему - сложно, но выглядит вполне логично. Погосян зарекомендовал себя как хороший менеджер, умеющий обращаться с деньгами. Давать деньги тому, кто не умеет ими пользоваться в надежде, что случится чудо, и они превратятся в продукцию, как-то не выглядит разумно.


Выходит Погосян единственный хороший менеджер на весь российский авиапром,которому можно давать деньги для превращения их в продукцию??? Как-то знаете это не выглядит очень разумно.Конечно если себя зарекомендовать в определенных кругах,тогда да...Особливо когда у руля  авиапрома РФ-"боец невидимого фронта" и К. 
Можно вспомнить историю развития авиации в начале-средине 30-х годов.Тогда тоже был крупный менеджер( по русски-руководитель) по вкладыванию государственных(то бишь народных) денег куда непопадя. Что из этого вышло-всем известно,из тресины выползали долго-долго.

----------


## muk33

> Точно сказать почему - сложно, но выглядит вполне логично. Погосян зарекомендовал себя как хороший менеджер, умеющий обращаться с деньгами. Давать деньги тому, кто не умеет ими пользоваться в надежде, что случится чудо, и они превратятся в продукцию, как-то не выглядит разумно.


Манагеры могут сколько угодно строить планы относительно того или иного продукта (пример-SSJ). Только одно они не учитывают- законы аэродинамики. Не может самолет с меньшей Сy также успешно, как 33-й, садиться на палубу. А после этого заключения критерием успеха может стать только благополучная (с помощью различных САУ) посадка последнего в исполнении строевого пилота. И тогда можно будет что-то обсуждать. Насколько мне известно, на 29-м на палубу не сел ни один строевой пилот.

----------


## kfmut

Уважаемые, подскажите, пожалуйста, где сейчас физически находится прототип КУБа? Всё также в ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого в Жуковском?

----------


## AC

> Уважаемые, подскажите, пожалуйста, где сейчас физически находится прототип КУБа? Всё также в ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого в Жуковском?


Который из них?  :Smile:

----------


## kfmut

А что у нас кроме б/н 21/717(Т-10КУБ-1) можно назвать прототипом сабжа? :-) 10КУБ-0 поди заламали на стат испытаниях, на КнААПО задел на сдедующий борт тоже на это звание не должен претендовать... ;-)

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемые, подскажите, пожалуйста, где сейчас физически находится прототип КУБа? Всё также в ЛИиДБ ОКБ Сухого в Жуковском?


Там же.....

----------


## kfmut

> Там же.....


Жаль, жаль... спасибо!

----------


## APKAH

А возможно ли обучиться на 29КУБ, но после работать на Су-33 ?
Не понимаю почему тему Т10КУБ закрыли? Каковы причины? Почему развитие первого корабельного истребителя загубили? Или это отказ в общем от авианосной группировки? Или надежда на то, что модернизированный корабельный Миг-29 сменит Су-33 в строю ?  :Confused:

----------


## FLOGGER

А может, это осознание того, что никаких авианосцев у нас и не будет? Сроки по 29К\КУБ  уже сдвинули вправо, найдя какое-то смешное объяснение.  Су-33 будут летать, пока они есть, никто не мешает. А там... "или ишак или эмир".

----------


## kfmut

Господа, вы просто не в курсе, у нас как оказалось ужО есть ПАК КА(перспективный авиационный комплекс корабелной авиации), который выше, сильней, дальше и вообще самый-самый. Когда искал информацию по КУБу попалась такая статья http://www.aex.ru/docs/3/2010/9/23/1162/ , несколько однобоко написано, но представляет интерес...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да нет, там немного не так: ПАК КА (тьфу, задолбали уже эти паки) у нас будет, а самый "суперский" самолет-СУ-27КУБ у нас уже есть, но некто Погосян загубил его в угоду американцам. Он, видать, их агент влияния. Там даже фотка есть-Погосян и Х.Клинтон (в доказательство, видать). А оказывается мы могли продать китайцам ни много ни мало 150 27КУБов, а на вырученные от продажи этих самолетов деньги (1,5-2 млрд.$), наладить производство СУ-27КУБ *у себя!* Ну, плюс еще потратиться на ПАКФУ и Суперджет.
 Интересно, кто такую галиматью пишет?

----------


## kfmut

:-))))

я сегодня более интересные байки слыхал, дескать то ли брат, то ли сват г-на Погосяна в Великом Забугорье владеет какой-то авиационный фирмочкой и все разработки выполненые у нас в ОАКе за счёт гос.казны прям туда сливаются, классная фабула для статьи :-P

----------


## Lans2

возник такой вопрос, на Су-33 АКУ-470 устанавливается и под крылом (11 и 12 точки подвески), с чем это связано? почему не АПУ-470? была бы дополнительная пара точек подвески для р-27-х с ТГС

----------


## Антон

> возник такой вопрос, на Су-33 АКУ-470 устанавливается и под крылом (11 и 12 точки подвески), с чем это связано? почему не АПУ-470? была бы дополнительная пара точек подвески для р-27-х с ТГС


Р-27 с тепловой башкой туда нет смысла вешать:
1)Зона обзора ТГС существенно снижается;
2)Да и температура от двигателя  отрицательно влияет на "башку "
 ракеты.
ПС на точках подвески около двигателей вроде АПУ стоят, нет?...

----------


## PPV

> возник такой вопрос, на Су-33 АКУ-470 устанавливается и под крылом (11 и 12 точки подвески), с чем это связано? почему не АПУ-470? была бы дополнительная пара точек подвески для р-27-х с ТГС


1. АПУ - это активный старт, он противопоказан работе двигателя. 
2. АКУ - это катапультный старт, он противопоказан ракете с ТГС.

----------


## Lans2

> 1. АПУ - это активный старт, он противопоказан работе двигателя.


значит проблемы с устойчивостью работы двигателя, я думал может что-то связанное с особенностями обтекания воздушным потоком...



> 2. АКУ - это катапультный старт, он противопоказан ракете с ТГС.


чем? 
если опустить тот факт что в АКУ нет баллона с азотом

----------


## PPV

> ... чем? 
> если опустить тот факт что в АКУ нет баллона с азотом


БОльшими перегрузками при катапультировании...

----------


## Lans2

> Большими перегрузками при катапультировании...


непонятно... разве ГСН ракеты не должна выдерживать все те же перегрузки на которые рассчитана ур вообще (извиняюсь если фраза получилась корявой)

----------


## PPV

> непонятно... разве ГСН ракеты не должна выдерживать все те же перегрузки на которые рассчитана ур вообще (извиняюсь если фраза получилась корявой)


Ну, НЯП, для ТГС К-27ЭТ такой уровень перегрузок, который получался при катапультировании с АКУ-470, был противопоказан...

----------


## Observer69

> непонятно... разве ГСН ракеты не должна выдерживать все те же перегрузки на которые рассчитана ур вообще (извиняюсь если фраза получилась корявой)


У неё слишком узкое поле зрения ГСН. Дальше понятно?  :Smile:

----------


## Lans2

логично
хотя на 29-м апу тоже находится близко от вз, и там апу а не аку (прошу прощение за каламбур)

----------


## Observer69

> логично
> хотя на 29-м апу тоже находится близко от вз, и там апу а не аку (прошу прощение за каламбур)


Ну там он всё-таки сбоку

----------


## Lans2

> Ну там он всё-таки сбоку


кто-что? 
о чем был мой первый вопрос

----------

